
Ask HN: Regular job after establishing own company, but still running it? - baseethrowaway
<i>TL;DR:</i><p>I&#x27;ve seen a lot of talk about creating a startup while still employed, but what about the other way around -- getting a regular job while still running your startup?<p><i>Longer version:</i><p>I have a novel idea that various people from an established industry seem to like. Around Q2 2018 I&#x27;d be able to incorporate and start working on the product in ~20h&#x2F;week capacity. In Q4 2018 I hope to start a job in one of the Big 4.<p>I know it&#x27;s ill-advised, but am interested in other peoples&#x27; stories, if they have done similar things.<p>Of course, I know I wouldn&#x27;t be able to put in full time into the startup. What &quot;role&quot; would formally best describe my position in the startup in that case? Board member? Just a founder? CTO? Part-time employee? Totally irrelevant?<p>If relevant, the startup would be incorporated in the EU, and the &quot;real&quot; job would hopefully be in the US, depending on the visa lottery.
======
pkaye
Will you inform your employer about your own company from the get go? I'm seen
people get into bad situations with this because they kept it a secret and the
employer later finds out when the other job intrudes into your employer's
normal work hours. And then there is the question of assignment of IP rights.

~~~
baseethrowaway
I would disclose it. Disclosing it is the right thing to do and would give me
a stronger position when negotiating, along the lines of: "If the offer isn't
compelling enough, I'll just walk over to this thing that I have going on
here..."

Ideally, I would be able to plan ahead for time off and stick with
(pre)allocated (un)paid amounts, all within reason. Especially if I actually
have employees who can communicate with clients, attend meetings etc.

------
spiggytopes
I'm doing exactly this. Making a consistent income from a fairly hands-off
fintech startup, but wanted to leverage my time so am working full-time in a
related area.

Made full disclosure on all my interests and activities with my employers
before I joined a couple of months ago. To my surprise they didn't see a
problem. It's understood I cannot take part in anything that might lead to a
conflict of interest.

Long story short: it can work fine with good will on both sides. But do be
completely open about what you are doing. I got a statement, in writing, that
my outside interests would not cause a problem and suggest you do too.

~~~
baseethrowaway
That sounds interesting! Tell me more about how much time and involvement you
have with your startup, please. Hours per week? Other employees? Free time?
How long have you had the startup for, before starting work?

~~~
spiggytopes
I'd been working on the startup full-time for 2-3 years. Software is complete,
tested and documented. Design is robust enough that I hardly ever get support
calls or emails. So rather than watch daytime TV I thought I'd go back to a
full time job for 6-12 months. I could live off what the business brings in
but would rather earn some extra $$$.

It's been a very positive experience - working on a different set of financial
issues is feeding back into future enhancements for the system. Will probably
go back to support/R&D when we get some more sales.

------
dyeje
From an employer perspective, why would I hire you if I know you have a second
job demanding your creative energies?

From an onlookers perspective, if you're not going to work on the startup
fulltime then how are things going to get done? Are you planning on hiring a
contractor?

~~~
spiggytopes
Good questions! For the first: I'm fortunate enough to be regarded as a guru
in my field. 9-5 are promised to my employers, the rest of the time is
available for the startup. For the second: we have a robust product but sales
cycles in my industry are measured in years.

